# SMOK TFV4 WICK KEEPS BURNING



## Vapordude (26/2/16)

Hey guys maybe someone can help me with this. I started building dual 26g kanthal
on my smok a few days ago, first time i did it, magnificent, best vape ive had so far.



BUT after I changed my coils and rewicked, ive been having constant burn hits >_<
It is incredibly frustrating, ive remade coil after wick for the past 7 days and im just not getting it back to where it was. Both my wicks are just about inserted into the side channels so atleast theres no leaks....but this doesnt explain the burn.

Can anyone recommend something or help me out with this, an answer would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys

Cheers

V.


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

Looks like you've too much wick in the one coil and too little in the other one but why don't you get the dual RBA for the smok? The RBA you're using is designed for a single coil.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapordude (26/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> Looks like you've too much wick in the one coil and too little in the other one but why don't you get the dual RBA for the smok? The RBA you're using is designed for a single coil.



im planning on getting a dual at the vapemeet next week actually, i'll see how much wick is being used in the coils and compare. 

Thanks man.


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

No prob  the wick must be snug but not jammed in, also try cutting the wick tails at a 45 degree angle so there's a thinner piece of wick going into the juice channels. 


Vapordude said:


> im planning on getting a dual at the vapemeet next week actually, i'll see how much wick is being used in the coils and compare.
> 
> Thanks man.


----------



## Vapordude (26/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> No prob  the wick must be snug but not jammed in, also try cutting the wick tails at a 45 degree angle so there's a thinner piece of wick going into the juice channels.



That sounds pretty solid, i'll try that later, it just might work


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> That sounds pretty solid, i'll try that later, it just might work


Lekker! It could be that it's not wicking quick enough.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mAlice (1/3/16)

@Vapordude Hey bud, I might be mistaken but I think you posted this in the "dripper" talk and not in the RTA section. Not trying to be rude at all, just trying to help out!  Im sure mister @shaunnadan is willing to help move this to the correct place?

As for the coiling issue, what is your inner diameter on those coils? Something to note as well... I have had an issue where I prime my coils, but kind of forget to prime the cotton sitting inside the coil itself, if that cotton that comes in contact with the hot coils is even a bit too dry, you'll be vaping what tastes like a veld fire 

Also something to consider, when wicking, always make sure that all the little strands of cotton DO NOT touch the outside of the coil, if ANY cotton touches the outside of the coil (specifically very thin, tiny strands of cotton), those burn instantly and give you that rancid taste.

I hope im not asking useless questions. I had a squizz through the previous comments and thought I would add on. Please disregard them if they are of no use to you 

EDIT*: Also, how old are those coils? Have you considered dry burning them a bit to clean them off?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/3/16)

Moved to RTA Talk.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## mAlice (3/3/16)

Yo @Vapordude, any luck?


----------



## Vapordude (4/3/16)

mAlice said:


> Yo @Vapordude, any luck?



Ah yes much luck! (sorry been busy at work)

Cutting the wick that way helped a bunch, cant thank you enough


----------



## Vapordude (4/3/16)

mAlice said:


> @Vapordude Hey bud, I might be mistaken but I think you posted this in the "dripper" talk and not in the RTA section. Not trying to be rude at all, just trying to help out!  Im sure mister @shaunnadan is willing to help move this to the correct place?
> 
> As for the coiling issue, what is your inner diameter on those coils? Something to note as well... I have had an issue where I prime my coils, but kind of forget to prime the cotton sitting inside the coil itself, if that cotton that comes in contact with the hot coils is even a bit too dry, you'll be vaping what tastes like a veld fire
> 
> ...




My mistake, was in a hurry to get a solution haha.

I think ID is 3mm. I do prime the coil and cotton everytime, but since cutting the cotton at an angle...solved the problem straight away, so chuffed fam.

The coils were bout a day or so old, i do try and clean them under a tap and let the gunk come off, but i still get a RANCID horrid taste
regardless. If i need to make a new coil then there's no getting round it. Besides, i've gone thru a whole spool of 26G kanthal so even
more reason to buy at the VapeMeet tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

